# Visa issues, employment, Social security... but now for the really important question



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

What type of dog should Obama bring to the White House?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> What type of dog should Obama bring to the White House?


A pit bull. But not w/ lipstick.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

HAHAH! indeed


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> HAHAH! indeed


I hope he takes them down the pound to choose one. Our three are all pound dogs.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

At his news conference he actually said that they want to get a pound puppy. His big concern, though, is that one of his daughters is allergic and so they are looking for one of the "hypo-allergenic" breeds. Might be tough. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

